# Stahlrahmen schweissen in N - Fü - Er



## der_erce (31. Juli 2018)

Hallo miteinander,

hat im Bereich von Nürnberg, Fürth oder Erlangen jemand schon einmal einen Rahmen schweißen lassen? Idealerweise sogar einen Stahlrahmen? 
Ein Arbeitskollege hat mich mal angehauen und gefragt. Bilder bzw. Bike habe ich noch nicht gesehen, aber scheinbar ist sein Rahmen am Unterrohr gerissen. Wie, wo und was genau weiss ich erst, wenn ich was zum Zeigen habe.
Ich wollte im Vorfeld einfach mal nachfragen, ob sich in der Region jemand solche Sachen überhaupt zutraut.

Vielen Dank schon mal...


----------



## Schildbürger (31. Juli 2018)

Frag mal in einer Karosseriewerkstatt. Is ja kein Alu ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (1. August 2018)

hier hab ich vor jahren meine rahmen schweißen lassen 

http://www.schweisserei-stepczynski.de


----------



## der_erce (4. August 2018)

Dank Euch. Ich geb das mal weiter.


----------



## Mario8 (4. August 2018)

Hier ebenfalls erfolgreich sogar Alu-Rahmen schweissen lassen: https://www.schweisserei-michel.de/Startseite/


----------

